# A Canadian Treasure: Future Fitness Star, Sheri Stewart



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

There are many, many beautiful women in this world. Wherever you go you are bound to run into one. Hang out at any bar or club. Attend a sporting event or rock concert. Heck, go to your local supermarket and there is a good chance that a pretty gal is in the very next aisle [...]

*Read More...*


----------

